# P&S Bead Maker



## Surrey Sam

Bead Maker seems to have a real big buzz around it at the moment in the USA. However I'm really struggling to find anyone that can sell this, let alone has experience of the product in the UK/Europe.

I have found a way to get it shipped here from the US but it negates one of the selling points which is value for money. So I'm left thinking about shipping a few gallons over and offering it up in sample quantities to the classifieds section. 

Surely I'm not alone in wanting to try out this product, anyone else able to chime in?


----------



## Brian1612

Surrey Sam said:


> Bead Maker seems to have a real big buzz around it at the moment in the USA. However I'm really struggling to find anyone that can sell this, let alone has experience of the product in the UK/Europe.
> 
> I have found a way to get it shipped here from the US but it negates one of the selling points which is value for money. So I'm left thinking about shipping a few gallons over and offering it up in sample quantities to the classifieds section.
> 
> Surely I'm not alone in wanting to try out this product, anyone else able to chime in?


I don't get the hype. It's no different to all the other wet coat products such as Gyeon Wet Coat. They all come from the same location in south korea with nothing different to them other than price for the most part (from the big boys).

Stick to Gyeon Wet Coat which is as potent as any but well priced 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

I’d be interested in buying a sample.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Well that's good time because The double black range will be sailing it's way over from the USA where it's manufacture in house to the UK very soon. We will be giving a few bottles away next week.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Brian1612 said:


> I don't get the hype. It's no different to all the other wet coat products such as Gyeon Wet Coat. They all come from the same location in south korea with nothing different to them other than price for the most part (from the big boys).
> 
> Stick to Gyeon Wet Coat which is as potent as any but well priced
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Surrey Sam

Brian1612 said:


> I don't get the hype. It's no different to all the other wet coat products such as Gyeon Wet Coat. They all come from the same location in south korea with nothing different to them other than price for the most part (from the big boys).


See, I'm a sceptical bugger too and brushed it off as just another one of 'those' products when I first heard about it. However from what I've seen, the product was developed by P&S in the USA. The MSDS's also show that Bead Maker can give off the cancerous Formaldehyde substance when heated beyond 150 centigrade, yet Gyeon Wet Coat has no mention of that substance in the event of a fire?


----------



## Surrey Sam

Prestige car care shop said:


> Well that's good time because The double black range will be sailing it's way over from the USA where it's manufacture in house to the UK very soon. We will be giving a few bottles away next week.


As I thought.

Any details/pre-orders to secure product?


----------



## tosh

Prestige car care shop said:


> Well that's good time because The double black range will be sailing it's way over from the USA where it's manufacture in house to the UK very soon. We will be giving a few bottles away next week.


I do hope you've got gallon bottles coming in as well, this looks to be the first gallon I'd consider buying in quite a while.

I think this is going to be the next BSD, personally. I was wondering who was going to import this first.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Surrey Sam said:


> As I thought.
> 
> Any details/pre-orders to secure product?


We will have a enough products arriving to sink a small battle ship. Iv been using this for a while. Ever since Matt from OG started playing with it. It's 100% not hype the industry is now just moving with it. For coated cars it's a winner, also the price is fantastic.



tosh said:


> I do hope you've got gallon bottles coming in as well, this looks to be the first gallon I'd consider buying in quite a while.
> 
> I think this is going to be the next BSD, personally. I was wondering who was going to import this first.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


We will have it all dude and the rest of the range which isn't getting the lime light atm because beadmaker is over shadowing it all.


----------



## AudiPhil

The review was very impressive. I'm keen to give it a try. Exciting news!


----------



## Surrey Sam

That's great news. :thumb:


----------



## matty.13

I’m very interested in this product and want a gallon to try . 
I do not listen to a word pan says, everything with him is “really great” or “super cool”. But Matt from obsessed garage is a genuine guy who I do trust and he really rates bead maker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

Definitely interested when this lands any idea of a time frame?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WristyManchego

matty.13 said:


> I'm very interested in this product and want a gallon to try .
> I do not listen to a word pan says, everything with him is "really great" or "super cool". But Matt from obsessed garage is a genuine guy who I do trust and he really rates bead maker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree. This is most likely due to him curating the products he reviews and posts to his channel.

Dudes are scared to say anything negatively honest because they can be liable for prosecution, generate poor ratings and bag less freebies from manufacturers.


----------



## Peter77

matty.13 said:


> I'm very interested in this product and want a gallon to try .
> I do not listen to a word pan says, everything with him is "really great" or "super cool". But Matt from obsessed garage is a genuine guy who I do trust and he really rates bead maker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just wait till that accord79 fella gets a hold of a bottle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v

Funnily enough, I was about to ask the same question about this product and its availability in the UK. Pan the Organiser has done a good few youtube reviews on it, along with one with the Rag Company. Looks impressive.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

According to the video it takes 2 hours to cure and you shouldn't get the car wet for 8 hours.

That is going to be very difficult during the winter months without a garage I would think.


----------



## Marve

I'm definitely interested to try this. Nothing better than waking up to the smell of freshly baked... Oh wait, I think I have misread the title.


----------



## Scoobr

This is good news :thumb:

I've been searching for this, so will definitely be order some.


----------



## Barbel330

Andy from Sandy said:


> According to the video it takes 2 hours to cure and you shouldn't get the car wet for 8 hours.


Yet he also says in the video you can use it as a drying aid?


----------



## Rob D 88

If you want BEADS and easy application get BSD and MIX it with Adams Detail spray!

Beadmaker might be fantastic but I see the video and the BEADS looked nothing like the beads I get on my car from the above mix.

But it will be worth a try for sure! I'll get some no doubt!

Rob


----------



## tosh

It’s the 2 month lifetime and the slick application that appeals over BSD. For me at least. 

BSD will always have its place, as I can get that to last 3 months on its own. 

Looking forward to it, hopefully it’ll be this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garycha

Anyone got a snake that needs oiling? 

'Game changer'. Lol.

Mango smell? Nuff said.


----------



## Brian1612

It's laughable it's being labelled a game changer when it's literally a product other companies have been offering for 4 years.

Just american hype.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## blurb

Brian1612 said:


> Just american hype.


I think he's Canadian


----------



## Brian1612

blurb said:


> I think he's Canadian


Well aware of that but the product is American. The hype has came from the American market and their excitement at discovering a wet coat product we came across 4 years ago 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

matty.13 said:


> I'm very interested in this product and want a gallon to try .
> I do not listen to a word pan says, everything with him is "really great" or "super cool". But Matt from obsessed garage is a genuine guy who I do trust and he really rates bead maker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I used to listen to and respect his findings but not any more.

The only test vehicle he uses it his own that is never mucky has has at least one costing on.

He's basically a nice guy but full of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kipeni

Brian1612 said:


> It's laughable it's being labelled a game changer when it's literally a product other companies have been offering for 4 years.
> 
> Just american hype.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm new to the detailing world, would you care to share which these products are? Thanks


----------



## Malborex

I was in the states and got a bottle at the ragcompany. I also touched the red Bonnet and i have to say. Yes really slick just like wax. The Beading was nice too but as i use now Polishangel Rapidwaxx which does essentially the same but has much better beading and sheeting, i'm not sure what i should use it for. It is a new choice, but definitiely not a must have.


----------



## Surrey Sam

Brian1612 said:


> It's laughable it's being labelled a game changer when it's literally a product other companies have been offering for 4 years.
> 
> Just american hype.


Yes the current hype is excessive but it was developed around 2012 and brought to market in 2015 from what I've looked into.

It's not an SiO2 product, so maybe their chemist found a way to get PTFE to adhere? Unless you know otherwise, like you seem to be implying.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Brian1612 said:


> Well aware of that but the product is American. The hype has came from the American market and their excitement at discovering a wet coat product we came across 4 years ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


maybe try it first Brian, before you dismiss it


----------



## fatdazza

cheekymonkey said:


> maybe try it first Brian, before you dismiss it


Now there would be an idea:thumb:

Strange people on here. Half hyping a product they have never used. The other half dismissing a product they have never used.


----------



## TonyHill

With 2 months durability as opposed to Sonax BSD's 3 months....I think I'll stick with BSD. Yes, it might not be as slick but I can live with that.


----------



## matty.13

Form what I can make out the thing that makes this product different Is the way it makes the paint feel after use also the fact it can be used over any was,sealant or ceramic coating. Either p&s are paying some of these YouTube channels for the crazy reviews or it’s maybe a good product I won’t know until I use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

TonyHill said:


> With 2 months durability as opposed to Sonax BSD's 3 months....I think I'll stick with BSD. Yes, it might not be as slick but I can live with that.


If you use it as a rinse aid, it should last indefinitely. The problem with BSD is that it's a pain to reapply due to its stickiness.

I'm happy to try it, I buy things all the time even though I go back to my favourites.

For me personally, if the slickness is a function of its performance, then it'll be easy to tell if it's still working, and if it needs reapplying. Slickness is one thing I like about Clearkote, V7, Megs UQD and Optimum QD. Would be nice to add to my list of slick QDs or spray sealants.

Yes there is a lot of hype, but it's coming from mostly the right places (the rag company), and there have been 2 x hour long podcasts with the chemist. There is a fair amount of info in those podcasts and he wasn't interested in hype.

(Those podcasts are longer than Forensic Detailing Channel videos, so I don't expect anyone to sit through them without moaning either)

The more I think about it, it sounds like an alternative to Gtechniq C2v3, which is no bad thing. You can spray that on neat, and then use it as a drying aid too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh

Malborex said:


> I was in the states and got a bottle at the ragcompany. I also touched the red Bonnet and i have to say. Yes really slick just like wax. The Beading was nice too but as i use now Polishangel Rapidwaxx which does essentially the same but has much better beading and sheeting, i'm not sure what i should use it for. It is a new choice, but definitiely not a must have.


Thanks
Did you experience it looking better the next day, as that seems to be a feature of it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dazzlers82

ive been watching a few reviews on this lately and am interested to try some to see how good/bad it is, I did read somewhere its not very good in high humidity, I think it causes it to streak from memory.


----------



## alfajim

I'd like to see a 50/50 with sonax spray and seal.
If Brian from Apex rates it or forensic detailing like it, I'll be in. Currently thinking sonax spray and seal is awesome.


----------



## tosh

Motorgeek are another sponsor getting it in. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh

alfajim said:


> I'd like to see a 50/50 with sonax spray and seal.
> If Brian from Apex rates it or forensic detailing like it, I'll be in. Currently thinking sonax spray and seal is awesome.


There is an Apex review...

Spray and Seal needs rinsing, so P&S isn't the same type of product. But I know what you mean.

How long are you getting out of spray and seal?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian1612

cheekymonkey said:


> maybe try it first Brian, before you dismiss it


I don't need too cheeky. There are literally dozens other products already on the market I have used that are exactly the same (if not better being a silica based spray sealant opposed to this being a generic polymer spray sealant). I'm not saying it's not good or it doesn't work but put simply, it's nothing we haven't already seen in the UK market before.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Surrey Sam said:


> Yes the current hype is excessive but it was developed around 2012 and brought to market in 2015 from what I've looked into.
> 
> It's not an SiO2 product, so maybe their chemist found a way to get PTFE to adhere? Unless you know otherwise, like you seem to be implying.


It's a polymer spray sealant. Even older tech than I first thought. What is weird is why it would need an 8 hr dry cure time when other polymer sealants don't? Something I would like to know more on.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

tosh said:


> There is an Apex review...
> 
> Spray and Seal needs rinsing, so P&S isn't the same type of product. But I know what you mean.
> 
> How long are you getting out of spray and seal?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Tosh if spray and seal is the same silica type wet coat products like gyeon and carpro offer then you don't actually need to rinse it.

Gyeon Wet Coat performs better used as a drying aid instead of rinsing off and more so if used on a dry panel. Spray on, spread with a damp cloth and buff away with another dry cloth. 4+ months durability this way.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Brian1612 said:


> Tosh if spray and seal is the same silica type wet coat products like gyeon and carpro offer then you don't actually need to rinse it.
> 
> Gyeon Wet Coat performs better used as a drying aid instead of rinsing off and more so if used on a dry panel. Spray on, spread with a damp cloth and buff away with another dry cloth. 4+ months durability this way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I don't have a lot of luck with things like that. I've tried the dry method with Hydro2, Wet Coat and Bead Juice, and there is always one part of the car that ends up with streaks the following day.

But I'll give the drying aid method a go, thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh

Brian1612 said:


> It's a polymer spray sealant. Even older tech than I first thought. What is weird is why it would need an 8 hr dry cure time when other polymer sealants don't? Something I would like to know more on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


On another interview, one of the brothers (the non chemist) said it was developed and released in March 2016 with/for Renny and really didn't do much in the market. Other people started picking up on it and it's started being hyped this year, but not by them.

Officially, it benefits from 2hrs not being wet, and anecdotally it looks even better the next day, which is where the 8hrs comes from.

I agree it's nothing new (it sounds like V7), but it may have the right qualities to not be a pain in the **** to use sometimes (BSD) or expensive (C2v3).

It's cheap enough to try. It's going to be half the price of Zaino Z8 and I miss using that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian1612

Panel at a time Todd. I have seen a few people having issues with streaking but it's not something I have ever encountered and on a black car at that.

Can only suggest how I use it and that's out of direct sunlight, in panel at a time applications with seconds between spreading then buffing and as always less is more. For a bonnet 3-4 squirts is enough, for something like a wing 1-2 is plenty.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey

Brian1612 said:


> I don't need too cheeky. There are literally dozens other products already on the market I have used that are exactly the same (if not better being a silica based spray sealant opposed to this being a generic polymer spray sealant). I'm not saying it's not good or it doesn't work but put simply, it's nothing we haven't already seen in the UK market before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


wow you know what a product is like without trying it, thats some special power you have Brian:lol:. in all serious though, you said it was made in korea like the others, and it isnt. you said it uses the same chemicals, yet according to the msds it doesn't. so how is it exactly the same. as for other products being better, doesn't that depend on what an individual deems better?.


----------



## Brian1612

tosh said:


> On another interview, one of the brothers (the non chemist) said it was developed and released in March 2016 with/for Renny and really didn't do much in the market. Other people started picking up on it and it's started being hyped this year, but not by them.
> 
> Officially, it benefits from 2hrs not being wet, and anecdotally it looks even better the next day, which is where the 8hrs comes from.
> 
> I agree it's nothing new (it sounds like V7), but it may have the right qualities to not be a pain in the **** to use sometimes (BSD) or expensive (C2v3).
> 
> It's cheap enough to try. It's going to be half the price of Zaino Z8 and I miss using that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I think it's success over here will be based solely on price. It's dirt cheap in the states but how much exporting it over here will lump onto the price will be interesting to see.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

cheekymonkey said:


> wow you know what a product is like without trying it, thats some special power you have Brian. in all serious though, you said it was made in korea like the others, and it isnt. you said it uses the same chemicals, yet according to the msds it doesn't. so how is it exactly the same. as for other products being better, doesn't that depend on what an individual deems better?.


Well I didn't expect it to be a simple polymer sealant cheeky as they have been superseded by the Silica based sealants like Wet Coat and Reload. I didn't even consider it could be a polymer sealant as they are hardly 'game changers' as it's being marketed. The req'd dry cure time (which other products don't require) also pushed me in the Silica based product assumption.

I can make an edcuated guess based on the information available. It's no easier to use than a silica spray sealant, nor is it any slicker or glossier (personal opinion, these properties are always up for debate) and durability? Well Wet Coat will last 4-6 months easily on a well prep'd car, this is quoted at 1-2 months so it falls well short on durability. That's all I need to know tbh, it's an LSP. If it's well down on durability it's already struggling.

Price will ultimately decide how this product sells. If it under cuts similar products I have mentioned by a considerable margin then of course, it will be worth considering. Size of the bottle will play a part also, could be the same price as Wet Coat but in a smaller qty (american sizes).

Again I'm not slating the product, I'm sure it works well but does it really deserve to be presented as 'game changer' and 'must have' when everything is considered? I'm not getting sucked in by the hype, it's good marketing but that's it as far as I am concerned.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karburn

I was extremely skeptical until I got some and tried it on a new ML350 that had no wax on it at all when I picked it up from the dealer. After a quick wash down, I used the Bead Maker per instructions. Exceptional results. It's lasted about a month now, water still beads, and the vehicle sits outside [unfortunately] The price was a lot less than the competition - the spray bottle I bought was $10.99 US. I was using Chemical Guys V7...and will continue to do so....but Bead Maker is better.

I have the good fortune to live very near a shop that caters to the detailing crowd along with his successful lines of die-cast model cars and other auto accessories. He stocks almost every product there is - including the aforementioned Gyeon. I get to try a lot of things, as my friend is very good about supplying samples to frequent customers.  So Gyeon is next.


----------



## Brian1612

karburn said:


> I was extremely skeptical until I got some and tried it on a new ML350 that had no wax on it at all when I picked it up from the dealer. After a quick wash down, I used the Bead Maker per instructions. Exceptional results. It's lasted about a month now, water still beads, and the vehicle sits outside [unfortunately] The price was a lot less than the competition - the spray bottle I bought was $10.99 US. I was using Chemical Guys V7...and will continue to do so....but Bead Maker is better.
> 
> I have the good fortune to live very near a shop that caters to the detailing crowd along with his successful lines of die-cast model cars and other auto accessories. He stocks almost every product there is - including the aforementioned Gyeon. I get to try a lot of things, as my friend is very good about supplying samples to frequent customers.  So Gyeon is next.


Be great to hear your thoughts when comparing both bud 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Unfortunately with all of these things the professional marketing machine trumps the enthusiastic layman regardless of how good or bad the product.

If a product already exists with the same function and has a better durability why would you buy this product?

Negative reviews will get dismissed on the basis of being used by a non pro so has no idea how to use it properly.

From my earlier post this is not a product for me as I cannot stop the car getting wet for anytime as it is always outside.

The same applies to Gyeon Q²M WetCoat, I don't use a pressure washer and consider having to rinse the car again a waste of water.


----------



## pugoman

Brian1612 said:


> I think it's success over here will be based solely on price. It's dirt cheap in the states but how much exporting it over here will lump onto the price will be interesting to see.


£11.95 473ml.
£34.95 US gallon.
(Motorgeek)

473ml won't last long from what I've seen of the application process, and I'm not shelling out £34.95 at the moment. I'll probs try it at some point in the future, but I'm not getting my hopes up on it being a 'game changer'. Happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Fairtony

pugoman said:


> £11.95 473ml.
> £34.95 US gallon.
> (Motorgeek)
> 
> 473ml won't last long from what I've seen of the application process, and I'm not shelling out £34.95 at the moment. I'll probs try it at some point in the future, but I'm not getting my hopes up on it being a 'game changer'. Happy to be proven wrong.


how much are they charging in the US? and what is that converted to ££?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> 473ml won't last long from what I've seen of the application process. I'm not getting my hopes up on it being a 'game changer'


In this thread alone we see this product last around 2 months and others for 3 months. That alone makes this product a third more expensive.

As Gyeon wetcoat is available in a 500ml size for a proper comparison it costs £10 and apparently last around 3 months.


----------



## matty.13

I’ve brought some to try . Be interesting to to use on my daily and my girlfriends car. My weekend car has ceramic on it so I will continue to top it up with wet coat . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Andy from Sandy said:


> Unfortunately with all of these things the professional marketing machine trumps the enthusiastic layman regardless of how good or bad the product.
> 
> If a product already exists with the same function and has a better durability why would you buy this product?
> 
> Negative reviews will get dismissed on the basis of being used by a non pro so has no idea how to use it properly.
> 
> From my earlier post this is not a product for me as I cannot stop the car getting wet for anytime as it is always outside.
> 
> The same applies to Gyeon Q²M WetCoat, I don't use a pressure washer and consider having to rinse the car again a waste of water.


Andy you don't need to rinse Wet Coat though. You can apply it to both a wet or dry car and buff the panel. Works just like a QD, you use less product this way and the durability is 3-4 months on a typical panel.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Okay, thank you, I might be tempted then.

Based on that it makes it look right away a better product.


----------



## cleslie

The thing about Bead Maker that has my attention is the reports of how amazing it looks on the car which after all is what detailing is all about for me. I’ve got some on its way so will post my findings.


----------



## Gas head

Amazing one of the review team of DW doesn't want to try a product and give us the benefit of his expertise????

Price hike for UK surely will be relative as a lot of products are from the US

Agree with Tosh about some of the other tried and tested products, I for 1 do not like BSD as its too thick and doesn't really do much finish wise.

Will be trying this one for sure as my vehicles are coated and it looks pretty quick application, haven't tried my polish angel rapid wax yet though.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> Will be trying this one for sure as my vehicles are coated and it looks pretty quick application


I thought the idea of a coating was you didn't need anything over the top as it is slicker than a slick thing and good for more than a year or 2?

What is the measure for durability?

How many washes a week or month must you do?

How much of what type of pre wash and main wash shampoo must you use?

I am not washing my car very frequently as I don't drive it much. I can use BH Auto foam at such a strength that no wax is durable. How will this stand up?

So where is the science to really claim how durable Bead Maker is?


----------



## tosh

Gas head said:


> Amazing one of the review team of DW doesn't want to try a product and give us the benefit of his expertise????
> 
> Price hike for UK surely will be relative as a lot of products are from the US
> 
> Agree with Tosh about some of the other tried and tested products, I for 1 do not like BSD as its too thick and doesn't really do much finish wise.
> 
> Will be trying this one for sure as my vehicles are coated and it looks pretty quick application, haven't tried my polish angel rapid wax yet though.


I'm looking for something like V7 with the longevity of BSD. Doesn't matter it if ends up on glass. Lasts for a few washes, but can be topped up as a drying aid.

Unfortunately I have just applied Sonax Spray and Seal (as that arrived first) so will have to try Bead Maker on another car next weekend.

Price isn't too bad; 12 quid for 500ml, 35 for Gallon.

I love BSD, but it does give me arm ache sometimes when I don't have the exact towels or conditions to apply it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh

Andy from Sandy said:


> In this thread alone we see this product last around 2 months and others for 3 months. That alone makes this product a third more expensive.
> 
> As Gyeon wetcoat is available in a 500ml size for a proper comparison it costs £10 and apparently last around 3 months.


Not the same type of product
Not a comparison

Compare Wetcoat with Hydro2
Compare Beadmaker with another spray sealant like V7 or C2v3

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gas head

Andy from Sandy said:


> I thought the idea of a coating was you didn't need anything over the top as it is slicker than a slick thing and good for more than a year or 2?
> 
> What is the measure for durability?
> 
> How many washes a week or month must you do?
> 
> How much of what type of pre wash and main wash shampoo must you use?
> 
> I am not washing my car very frequently as I don't drive it much. I can use BH Auto foam at such a strength that no wax is durable. How will this stand up?
> 
> So where is the science to really claim how durable Bead Maker is?


Coatings lose their look even though protection may still be there

obviously a few on this forum seem to want to do the product down without any first hand knowledge.

if it gives a look and is quick then why not?

not really bothered about much else as its the same price as a qd, in fact its significantly cheaper than polish angel high gloss which is what I use at the moment to do the same job even with a price hike.

besides its my money and choice.


----------



## wish wash

Having seen this on obsessed garage and the rag company, it certainly seems to have gained popularity. I'll look forward to trying it and seeing how I find it.


----------



## cleslie

I tried Bead Maker this morning on the boot of my car as a quick test. I’ve seen on YouTube time and time again people being amazed by its slickness.Pan the whatsit nearly came in his pants! It’s slick but the rest of the car has AutoGlanz Prism, their new ceramic infused spray wax and there’s not much difference.To be fair, Prism is a slick product in its own right. Hardly the “game changer” I was expecting. Maybe it’s not the best conditions this morning as it is cold & damp so I’ll reserve judgement until I do the whole car.
EDIT - I put a quick second coat on and I must say, it’s very slick. I think using a short mf is better for application.


----------



## mikster

tosh said:


> I'm looking for something like V7 with the longevity of BSD. Doesn't matter it if ends up on glass. Lasts for a few washes, but can be topped up as a drying aid.
> 
> Unfortunately I have just applied Sonax Spray and Seal (as that arrived first) so will have to try Bead Maker on another car next weekend.
> 
> Price isn't too bad; 12 quid for 500ml, 35 for Gallon.
> 
> I love BSD, but it does give me arm ache sometimes when I don't have the exact towels or conditions to apply it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Mix som v7 with BSD


----------



## wish wash

What are the chances of chemical guys v7 and beadmaker being the same thing different bottle. Certainly looks very similar


----------



## cadmunkey

cleslie said:


> I tried Bead Maker this morning on the boot of my car as a quick test. I've seen on YouTube time and time again people being amazed by its slickness.Pan the whatsit nearly came in his pants! It's slick but the rest of the car has AutoGlanz Prism


I got some Prism in the Black Friday sale, good to see it holds up well against bead maker.


----------



## \Rian

Any one know what the term 

"Spray Allied" 

means, sounds like more marketing BS?


----------



## cleslie

wish wash said:


> What are the chances of chemical guys v7 and beadmaker being the same thing different bottle. Certainly looks very similar


P&S make their chemicals so unlikely.


----------



## matty.13

If the weather clams down tomorrow I get to use some bead maker. Looking forward to giving it a go. I 100% don’t expect this to be a game changer, but hopefully it will be a decent product that u can use on top of wax and ceramic etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

mikster said:


> Mix som v7 with BSD


Yep, that's my current mix as a drying aid.

I'll be giving my Bead Maker a go this Saturday on a friends car, and will catch up a week later to see how it's going.

My car just got Sonax Spray and Seal, so will give that a neutral wash.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh

cleslie said:


> I tried Bead Maker this morning on the boot of my car as a quick test. I've seen on YouTube time and time again people being amazed by its slickness.Pan the whatsit nearly came in his pants! It's slick but the rest of the car has AutoGlanz Prism, their new ceramic infused spray wax and there's not much difference.To be fair, Prism is a slick product in its own right. Hardly the "game changer" I was expecting. Maybe it's not the best conditions this morning as it is cold & damp so I'll reserve judgement until I do the whole car.
> EDIT - I put a quick second coat on and I must say, it's very slick. I think using a short mf is better for application.


Thanks

What I want to see, is that slickness remaining past a single wash. If it does, and just needs topping up during the drying stage, it could replace a couple of bottles in my boot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matty.13

So I used bead maker today. It’s an interesting product that’s for sure. 
So I used how the rag company video has said to and I used around 90ml of product on the mini which is a fair bit. 
It sort of smears into the paint work and when you buff it off the panel you can feel the paint work getting slicker and slicker, I was very impressed with how slick the paint felt afterwards. It does leave a very glossy finish afterwards. I like it. It’s defiantly not a game changer but to use has a drying aid or topper sealant I think it’s a very handy product. I will defiantly use it again and keep some on the shelf as I think it will have its uses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie

I agree, it’s good stuff for sure just not the wonder product the hype leads you to believe. I’ve still to apply it to a whole car in ideal conditions and will update when I have.


----------



## nicks16v

Where are you guys that have tried it getting your bead maker from in the UK?


----------



## matty.13

nicks16v said:


> Where are you guys that have tried it getting your bead maker from in the UK?


Motor geek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

So went out to see how the bead maker looked this morning. Very impressed with the finish and slickness .
Here is some beading shots















I seen better beading but still pretty good for a polymer spray sealant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

In all honesty I was thinking about getting some of this until I just see the pictures. How can they call that BEAD maker? The beading is pretty poor IMO, sorry to be negative!

Look at this pic of BSD / Adams... Beadmaker ain't gonna get close to that.

I don't think I'll be trying this one.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Rob D 88 said:


> In all honesty I was thinking about getting some of this until I just see the pictures. How can they call that BEAD maker? The beading is pretty poor IMO, sorry to be negative!
> 
> Look at this pic of BSD / Adams... Beadmaker ain't gonna get close to that.
> 
> I don't think I'll be trying this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yer I understand what you mean. I'm in no way defending the product. But my pictures don't really do it justice and it was only the morning dew . Just a couple of snaps before I went to work. 
Any picture can make the beading look better than it is.
I think this is a product you have to use and form your own opinion on it some will love it. Some will be like what's all the fuss about. Me I'm on the fence as I have other similar products that are easier to use and offer better beading but what has impressed me with bead make is the gloss and slickness to the paint after application. 
If all you want is beading then bsd, wet coat, ceramic boost will offer better beading imho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

matty.13 said:


> Yer I understand what you mean. I'm in no way defending the product. But my pictures don't really do it justice and it was only the morning dew . Just a couple of snaps before I went to work.
> Any picture can make the beading look better than it is.
> I think this is a product you have to use and form your own opinion on it some will love it. Some will be like what's all the fuss about. Me I'm on the fence as I have other similar products that are easier to use and offer better beading but what has impressed me with bead make is the gloss and slickness to the paint after application.
> If all you want is beading then bsd, wet coat, ceramic boost will offer better beading imho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said Matt.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie

I picked up from all the videos on YouTube that it’s water behaviour isn’t it’s main selling point. It the high gloss levels it’s supposed to have that caught my interest.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Just quick heads up guys, after a good few weeks working on your future relationships i’m happy to announce that prestige will be stocking the full double back range. We have an order in now which will start moving towards the UK next week.


----------



## Loach

I've been working with Bead Maker here in the States. I really like it so far, the slickness is very addictive and is probably the main selling point of the product, the wipe-on wipe-off is very clean, it excels as a topper and is coating compatible on the coatings I've topped it with (Mohs, CQUK, CQuartz, Blackfire, Gyeon One). The price makes a lot of sense as well, $11 USD for just under 500ml (8.62GBP). Gloss is holding up well over the weeks, slickness doesn't seem to fall off as quickly as some other toppers I've used.

It's not going to give you the best beading by itself, it's close to Chemical Guys V7 in this regard, pretty average to even slightly below average water performance. It does need a good base coat product in order for you to see some great beading. So definitely don't expect the Cure/Reload/Overcoat/BSD level water beading using this product solo. 

Used on top of a coating however, this will greatly help boost Bead Maker while at the same time it will refresh the properties of the coating underneath. And it does this without you needing to spend nearly double, or triple+ the price for other toppers, many of which cannot compete on the slickness Bead Maker offers. Has the ability to cut through a lot of contamination to really revive some tired coatings, that was my biggest surprise so far on top of a weathered and hard water contaminated Gyeon Mohs and One sections of the test hood. Usually I'd go with Polish Angel as a topper, but the epic beading and fast sheeting that was lost is now completely back with Bead Maker on top. 

If you guys can get it delivered across the pond at a decent price, I think many of you will like what it can do at its lower price point. This one is worth trying out in my opinion.


----------



## cleslie

Jon on Forensic Detailing has a review in the pipeline. He’ll tell it as it is.


----------



## blurb

cleslie said:


> Jon on Forensic Detailing has a review in the pipeline. He'll tell it as it is.


I hope he hates it 'cos I've got too much stuff already. Pan almost exploded on screen with this stuff and it looks really tempting. 
I'm a little sceptical about the "come back to it an hour after application and it gets even better" claim. How are we going to objectively gauge this? Our mind/eyes are fickle and I'd expect it to look "wow" if I went off and did some mundane chores and came back to my just pampered car later. It's going to look awesome regardless.
I've recently gone a bit bonkers trying these spray on rinse/wipe offs. Tried Bouncers Bead Juice, AutoGlanz Prizm, and waiting for some DetailedOnline Nano Sealant.


----------



## Gas head

looks good enough for me to give it a go, like the confirmation it works over coatings well as that is exactly how I will be using it as its a lot cheaper than polish angel detailers as per Loaches comments


----------



## Tom B.

Loach said:


> I've been working with Bead Maker here in the States. I really like it so far, the slickness is very addictive and is probably the main selling point of the product, the wipe-on wipe-off is very clean, it excels as a topper and is coating compatible on the coatings I've topped it with (Mohs, CQUK, CQuartz, Blackfire, Gyeon One). The price makes a lot of sense as well, $11 USD for just under 500ml (8.62GBP). Gloss is holding up well over the weeks, slickness doesn't seem to fall off as quickly as some other toppers I've used.
> 
> It's not going to give you the best beading by itself, it's close to Chemical Guys V7 in this regard, pretty average to even slightly below average water performance. It does need a good base coat product in order for you to see some great beading. So definitely don't expect the Cure/Reload/Overcoat/BSD level water beading using this product solo.
> 
> Used on top of a coating however, this will greatly help boost Bead Maker while at the same time it will refresh the properties of the coating underneath. And it does this without you needing to spend nearly double, or triple+ the price for other toppers, many of which cannot compete on the slickness Bead Maker offers. Has the ability to cut through a lot of contamination to really revive some tired coatings, that was my biggest surprise so far on top of a weathered and hard water contaminated Gyeon Mohs and One sections of the test hood. Usually I'd go with Polish Angel as a topper, but the epic beading and fast sheeting that was lost is now completely back with Bead Maker on top.
> 
> If you guys can get it delivered across the pond at a decent price, I think many of you will like what it can do at its lower price point. This one is worth trying out in my opinion.


I think what we struggle to understand is the hype. It's nothing special, I've used it a few times now. I think it was either Matt or someone from The Rag Company who said they were 'blown away'.

From my limited usage I'd say it's not a bad product but I had higher expectations due to some of what Matt at OG and The Rag Company guys were saying on YouTube.

I guess products are also subjective. I really like Reload but it's not everyone's cup of tea. I can't deal with anything Carnuba based as it just seems to attract more dirt and gives a 'yellowing' to my white paint. I find Polymer sealants to look a little 'plastic' where as silica based products give the impression you have more clear coat on the car, which I like.


----------



## matty.13

I've been using beadmaker a bit more and I'm starting to like it more and more. 
Ok it was over hyped and won't live u to durability claims and the names all wrong but it's is nice to use, fairly well priced, smells great and it does leave a glossy slick finish.

Beadmaker









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v

Maybe it should be called glossmaker and BSD called Beadmaker ? lol. I just used up my last bit of BSD mixed with CG V7 the other weekend, and it was a breeze to use. Not sure if anyone has done it yet, or even if it will work but has anyone tried a 50/50 mix with BSD ? In theory you may get the gloss you want and also the beading.


----------



## blurb

I've started using 50/50 BSD/BM and applying it as a drying aid on a washed and open-hose rinsed car. I'm happy with it and will continue using the combo.
The application is a little slicker than BSD alone, although I never really had a problem with the grabby properties of BSD before, but whether I am getting the BM gloss effect with this combo I'm not so sure.
The mixture doesn't appear to separate which I'm guessing is a reasonable indication that the two chemicals play nice together to some degree.


----------



## nicks16v

blurb said:


> I've started using 50/50 BSD/BM and applying it as a drying aid on a washed and open-hose rinsed car. I'm happy with it and will continue using the combo.
> The application is a little slicker than BSD alone, although I never really had a problem with the grabby properties of BSD before, but whether I am getting the BM gloss effect with this combo I'm not so sure.
> The mixture doesn't appear to separate which I'm guessing is a reasonable indication that the two chemicals play nice together to some degree.


The only reason why i would want to mix the two as I dont feel BSD is slick at all or looks particular glossy compared to other detailers I use. Yes it beads better than most sealants but find it not so smooth to apply. Mixed with V7 its great and I get a much better gloss and finish. If I get the same mixed with BM then great. Some have raved about mixing BSD with Bouncers Done and dusted, Ive even had a look at Carpro Elixir which seems to have made what we are trying to get out of the BSD mix we are trying to make. Another QD to ttry - Dammit.


----------



## bigup

So, grabbed some beadmaker and used it for the first time today.

Initial impressions is wow that super slick finish! I applied it on a dry car.

Now waiting for the 8hr cure time to elapse, looking forward to seeing it tomorrow.

The smell is very nice too.


----------



## Griffy

Yes, I’ve just tried Bead Maker for the first time too...and I have to agree with ‘Pan the Organiser’ when he says it’s a game changer :thumb:

I can’t remember the last product I tried that has impressed me so much as Bead Maker has. I washed and dried my car then sprayed BM all over (panel by panel) and levelled it out before using another microfibre to gently buff/remove it. Once I finished the whole car I parked it back in our garage. The next day I backed the car out to get a proper look at it...and was very pleasantly surprised :doublesho

The finish is beautifully slick and glossy, which is exactly what I’m after :thumb: 

I bought the small 16oz bottle from Prestige Car Care but, needless to say, will be buying a gallon soon.

Cheers 

Andy


----------



## Boothy

I hear a lot of good things about Beadmaker but it doesn't do what it says in the tin, make beads. How do you find the water behaviour compared to say, BSD? 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

I have added some bouncers hsi02 to bead maker and the beads are epic .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Griffy said:


> Yes, I've just tried Bead Maker for the first time too...and I have to agree with 'Pan the Organiser' when he says it's a game changer :thumb:
> 
> I can't remember the last product I tried that has impressed me so much as Bead Maker has. I washed and dried my car then sprayed BM all over (panel by panel) and levelled it out before using another microfibre to gently buff/remove it. Once I finished the whole car I parked it back in our garage. The next day I backed the car out to get a proper look at it...and was very pleasantly surprised :doublesho
> 
> The finish is beautifully slick and glossy, which is exactly what I'm after :thumb:
> 
> I bought the small 16oz bottle from Prestige Car Care but, needless to say, will be buying a gallon soon.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


Dude you want to try out brake buster and it's only £9 a bottle. One of if not the best wheel cleaner iv ever used :thumb:


----------



## matty.13

Beadmaker with 10ml of bouncers hsi02 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

Is this dust magnet or not? Some reviewers are saying that it IS.


----------



## westerman

Just ordered the Beadmaker from Prestigecarcareshop online. I MUST remember to check out DW for my discount codes 

Anyway looking forward to giving it a go, looks good.

Harry


----------



## Fatboy40

matty.13 said:


> Beadmaker with 10ml of bouncers hsi02


Is there anything else on the paint under your Bead Maker combo, or is this combo on totally bare paint?


----------



## matty.13

Fatboy40 said:


> Is there anything else on the paint under your Bead Maker combo, or is this combo on totally bare paint?


Just bare paint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

